# Help with Magic Lantern?



## duhast (Mar 31, 2013)

Wrong forum


----------



## pgriz (Mar 31, 2013)

duhast said:


> Wrong forum



Ah.  Ok.  I was about to tell you...  :er:


----------



## duhast (Mar 31, 2013)

...And I edited this, and the admins closed the other thread. Go figure.

*BUT*&#8203;...I figured it out. I was confusing the 'info' button with 'Q'. I gots it now....


----------



## pgriz (Mar 31, 2013)

duhast said:


> ...And I edited this, and the admins closed the other thread. Go figure.
> 
> *BUT*&#8203;...I figured it out. I was confusing the 'info' button with 'Q'. I gots it now....



Well, then have fun with it - there are a bunch of tools in there that are quite neat, once you figure out how to use them, and in that it helps to have a playful and experimental nature.


----------

